# FS: Whelen 6 Position Switch Box



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Model PCC6W, this is the one with 6 backlit On/Off only, NO momentary switches. http://www.whelen.com/auto/product?head_id=9&cat_id=66&prod_id=86

Was in my truck for a little over a year. Very good condition. Will include all mounting hardware and the stickers on the unit and leftovers shown in picture. Selling because I upgraded to a 10 position.

StrobesNMore sells it for $110.99 plus shipping. I'm asking $75 shipped to the lower 48, $65 face to face. Located in NW Monmouth County, NJ zip 08514.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

This is still available.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Bump for the upcoming new season.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

SOLD


----------

